# Anubia flowering? Updated Kribensis/Tank *pics*



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been watching this plant for quite some time now, and it just keeps on growing. Will this anubia try to flower above water?










Here is a tank shot, java moss "tree" shot, and an updated (fuzzy) pic of the Kribensis Cichlid pair.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry about the picture quality, the Kribensis are shy when it comes time for pictures, and the Canon SD400 is quite old.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

gonathan85 said:


> I have been watching this plant for quite some time now, and it just keeps on growing. Will this anubia try to flower above water?


Nope, not likely unless the anubias is right under the surface. Anubias flowers regularly underwater when the plant becomes mature. Also, they seem to flower more when phosphate levels are elevated above 2 ppm. You won't get seeds from it underwater and I believe you need two separate plants for successful seeds since my own attempts at self fertilization have always failed.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

My Anubias have always flowered in the tank, never above.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah ok. I was beginning to wonder if it would flower in the tank, as it has continued to grow towards the water surface.

Zapins: I was going to attempt to collect seeds, but now see that I don't have a separate plant that will pollinate.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Once your plants get close enough to the surface you'll start getting emergent flowers. I had that happen in a 90g full of A. nana. Once that happens you can pollenate them yourself and get seeds. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

What all plants have u used for ur kribs i just got some and need ideas


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> What all plants have u used for ur kribs i just got some and need ideas


I have quite a few anubias.

I noticed that the kribs like to take shelter under their broad leaves.

I tied moss onto the vertical driftwood to create a "tree." They like to hide under the overhanging moss.

They don't seem too interested in the stem plants off to the sides.

Also used coconut shells cut in half with a hole in front for caves.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

gonathan85 said:


> I have quite a few anubias.
> 
> I noticed that the kribs like to take shelter under their broad leaves.
> 
> ...


Too bad we don't have an APC Poem section


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Too bad we don't have an APC Poem section


Hahaha...ah I tend to type in lines to make things easier to read.

Oh well 

-nate


----------

